# Gerber Baby Christian Food



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2008)

There is much truth in this faux ad from The Sacred Sandwich.


----------



## Tim (Dec 9, 2008)

So true. It seems like these sort of humorous submissions have proliferated. I listened to a recent _White Horse Inn_ podcast and the guest wasn't so sure that the shallowness of the broadly evangelical church will last. Maybe we are seeing the beginning of the end...until something else misguided comes around!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2008)

Now we need -- drumroll please --
*Evangeli-Fish Crackers*


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 9, 2008)

Finally A purpose driven baby food for my own purpose driven life.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Finally A purpose driven baby food for my own purpose driven life.


 
Try it for 40 days.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------

